# Dream's last minute wedding journal!



## Dream.A.Dream

Eeek! 

My wedding was a month away yesterday! So this is mainly to help me keep up. 

Tomorrow we have the registrar to discuss readings and things. 

I have a massive to do list left which I'll type up tomorrow :flower: xx


----------



## randomxx

Are you excited hun? xx


----------



## honeybee2

o not long! what else have you got to do? xx


----------



## twiggy56

yay! hun, get the list of stuff you still need to do...how did the registrar visit go?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm really excited. But I'm wishing I hadn't done it so soon after christmas because it's stressing me out and completely overshadowing what should be an amazing christmas because it's munchkins first. But I am really excited, just stressing. And now I've lost my list :dohh: 

Okay, To Do:

**Buy Mirrors for table centres*
**Make Menu Cards*
**Make Order of Service type things (do I need these for civil ceremony?)*
* *Placecards*
*Pick up napkins from hotel (11/01) and tie ribbon around 
**Select Readings (now done )*
**Select Music (Pre ceremony, entrance, signing of register, exit of B&G)*
**Write personalised parts of vows*
**Make table plan*
**Make appt to discuss final shot list with photographer*
*Book Make-Up artist
**Buy Flowergirl Present*
*Wrap Bridesmaid presents
**Buy tranfers and tops* and then make for all bridal party to wear getting ready.
*Write out list of timings for key roles.
* Get 2 of BM's dresses altered
*Pick up my dress (08/01)
**Buy nice pen for signing register pics (also to be gift for my stepdad).*
*Order MIL gift.
*Get munchkins hair cut
*Ensure person lending me vases for table centres has them all to my mum by week before latest. 
*get iPod docking station
*Put music onto at least 3 ipods/iphones (Just in case!)
**Make favours*
**sort out table plan (before making it, obv)*
**Sort out my jewellery*
**Buy floating candles*
/andbreathe. 

I have A LOT to do. I'm also considering adding 
*Make 50 cupcakes to give as favours the day/2days before to that list :wacko:
but I don't know if I'm good enough at them. It wouldn't be too much extra work. Only take about 3 hours max and could do over the 2 days but I'm not sure. This was my first ever attempt at a rose one the other day :shrug: what do you think? 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs352.ash2/63263_480184129854_510524854_5614492_2735212_n.jpg


----------



## Tinkabell1

The cup cake looks really good, well done! i think giving them out as favours are a brill idea everyone likes cake! but i wouldnt make them too big as cake is fairly filling! 
Good luck with your wedding list, your be fine!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

twiggy56 said:


> yay! hun, get the list of stuff you still need to do...how did the registrar visit go?

I forgot to say :dohh: 

It went really well. The registrar is a really nice, really chilled guy. He approved the readings and said not to worry about anything as on the day he briefs anyone that needs it, all words we need to say will be "repeat after me" and if we have personalised bits after the vows then he'll print them on fancy card for us to read them :) He was really lovely. xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Just had to go and add more to my to do list :shock: :help: :lol:


----------



## tmr1234

we are giving cakes as favers but the cakes are going to be are wedding cake there 4" wedding cakes my mum is making them with me helping if she lets me


----------



## twiggy56

they look pro!! :shock: I think you should definitely do the cakes...how would you place them? Just on peoples table settings? Or all on a stand?

Thats great about the registrar visit, at least he' put you at ease...do you know what song you'l walk in to?!


----------



## booflebump

Hey lovely

I can't believe how fast it has come around!

We were at a wedding yesterday, and they didnt have an order of service. However, if you are having readings then it might be nice to do a little one with the readings on them, who's reading them, names of the wedding party etc :hugs:

Your cupcakes are fab, especially since you have only just started :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Tinkabell1

You could display the cakes on a really nice cake stand in the the middle of the tables with a few flowers coming out of the middle?!
However if you do that then your guests may eat them before the meal and them may not eat of the meal that would of paid lots for!! If it was me, i would leave the cakes to last and poss using as a pudding or something like that!
I got married in Aug, love talking about weddings, its soo much fun!!


----------



## randomxx

those cakes are brill hun very professional looking. I'd definately do them as favours hun.xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Twigs- I'm walking in to "It is you- Dana Glover" unfortunately it's the song from shrek, but the lyrics are gorgeous and it means a lot to OH and I. 

With the cupcakes, I already have a wedding cake that my mum's making, so I was thinking of maybe putting them out in the evening, but the more I think about it the more I think it's a bad idea. I'd really like to, but once I cost the ingredients and hire a stand and buy the boxes for them I'm looking at about £50, maybe more and I've already bought favours. 

I have now ordered the floating candles, so that can come off the list. 

I don't know what size mirror plates to order?! :shrug: I'm thinking 10"? I really don't have a clue xx


----------



## twiggy56

I saw mirrored plates in Au Naturale the other day! For like a pound each! And then you could sell them again afterwards... 

If the cupcakes are making you a big loss then not worth it, but maybe for evening when everyone has had a few drinks? Good for the munchies if you're having a disco type thing at night?

Im away to google that song! Theres another dana glover song i love so I bet I will love it :flower:


----------



## honeybee2

one of my guests is making cup cakes just like yours instead of a wedding gift (as she has to make 80+ of them!!!) We are giving them as one of our favours xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm gonna actually look how much hiring a cupcake stand would be. In the long run, I'd love to be able to sell them and make them for other people's weddings so would be good practise I think :) x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I also don't think I ever put pics up from my wedding hair trial. 

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/th_13112010237.jpghttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/th_13112010241.jpghttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/th_13112010236.jpg

Now then, make up. I haven't booked anyone yet. The only quote I've had so far was £75! Plus £40 for each further person and trial £25 each. I guess I've been dragging my feet because deep down it's just too expensive and I don't want to pay £100 for my make up. At the same time I don't want to have to worry about doing it myself on the day because it'll be a big pressure I think. What do you all think? Shall I just ring around people who come up on google in my local area and see how much they are? I know it's not all about cost, but £100 :shock:


----------



## princessellie

i deffo wouldnt be paying that much at all :shock: cant you get one of your mates to do it for you for cheap? x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:nope: I don't know anyone that does it xx


----------



## princessellie

i dont mean anyone professional, just someone who can do makeup? x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I can't really think of anyone :( Actually I can...Amy-Lea :lol: xx


----------



## twiggy56

Professional is SO expensive! And to be fair- even for £45 you could get yourself a nice foundation that will look great and last? Getting my make-up done is a luxury that if I can afford at the end of this all I will do...if not im spending money on a good foundation/powder, whatever and just doing it myself!!

Hair looks beautiful hun, really elegant...


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

That's what I was thinking. I'd really love to find someone that would do it for like £30? But I don't know if I will. Thing is if I don't get one I'll have to do my mum's & sister's make up as well as my own because I'm better at it than them. 

Just made all the favours :) So that's another thing off the list :yipee: xx


----------



## randomxx

Love the hair hun, its something like how i want mine. 

Make-up i managed to find a woman who was recommended to me as being really good she's £25 per person and £15 for trial. But i agree with Twigs go for a good foundation and do it yourself they charge far too much these days x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I mean, I'm not bad at make up I guess. What do you all think? This is the typical thing I tend to do... although would use blush not bronzer. I want to wear eyeliner because I think it makes my eyes look so much better, but is it too heavy for wedding make up? xx
 



Attached Files:







Hen Night147.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 10









DSCF6771.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## randomxx

i think you look lovely hun, i'm an eyeliner fan as well don't like my eyes without it x


----------



## princessellie

id deffo be wearing eyeliner like x


----------



## Tinkabell1

Your hair looks stunning honey really suits you! 
My make up cost me £40 for myself, bridesmaid and my mum which i thought was really good price it wasnt done by a pro or anything just a really good make up person. This is what you should look for! dont do it yourself because its ment to be you that is getting pampared by others and trust me it makes it look even nicer if someone else does it for you and plus you will feel better and less stressed as your be thinking of 101 things to do plus the nervous will kick in! 
When is the dig day??

x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

16th Jan. 4 weeks yesterday xx


----------



## booflebump

Hello lovely

Your hair is gorgeous. Do you have a MAC or Laura Mercier counter near you? That's what the make-up pro's usually use, and you could get a lesson from them for free if you buy a couple of products. You want to avoid foundation with SPF or glittery bits in it as this can make you look ghostlike in photos :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Tinkabell1

4 weeks to go, you must be sooo excited, i wish you the best of luck!!!


----------



## Tiff

Yay! Another wedding journal to stalk! :wohoo:

I'm in a quandry about make up as well... its so freaking expensive!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I know it's ridiculous! I'm going to do a google and then send emails to everyone I find and probably just go with the cheapest tbh xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I dunno what to do for my place cards?! There's no theme as such, it's just royal blue, bows/ribbons & Roses. xx


----------



## randomxx

Might sound silly hun but have you thought about contacting a local college and putting a notice up for one of the make-up artistry students to do your make-up??? DAD can you pm me your area and i'll have a look online see if i can find anyone for you if you want? 

Are you making them yourself? x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Also, (sorry I just keep thinking of stuff :blush:) I don't think I've ever shown my BM dresses or anything on here. So to give you a better idea of what everything will be like: 

BM Dresses: https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...008010213247_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Women~Dresses
https://debenhams.scene7.com/is-viewers/dhtml/images/spacer.gif
https://debenhams.scene7.com/is/image/Debenhams/008010213247_2?resMode=sharp&op_usm=1.1,0.5,0,0&rgn=0,0,2000,2000&scl=5.208333333333333&id=0gRlDzTlPN2IhPuuCF922u

Then they have these to try and keep them a bit warmer :lol: Not that they'll do much
https://debenhams.scene7.com/is/image/Debenhams/087010350343?resMode=sharp&op_usm=1.1,0.5,0,0&rgn=0,0,2000,2000&scl=5.208333333333333&id=31kSgZn9zdu0uG8_ewS8hv

My flowers will be like this (but no butterflies): https://www.silkweddingdesigns.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/f/i/file_52_5.jpg

BMs are having wrist corsages of ivory roses on blue pearl bracelets. x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

randomxx said:


> Might sound silly hun but have you thought about contacting a local college and putting a notice up for one of the make-up artistry students to do your make-up??? DAD can you pm me your area and i'll have a look online see if i can find anyone for you if you want?
> 
> Are you making them yourself? x

Yeah I'm making them myself. 

That's a fab idea. We have a college not too far from here, but how would I go about doing it? Area is wirral/chester/liverpool :) xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

I think I'm free Thursday if you want me to come round so Grace can try her dress on x


----------



## randomxx

What about getting some ribbon and making simple cards but putting a bow through the top (not expaining myself very well)

Give them a phone and see if you could be put through to them or even pop into the college and basically say to them your looking for someone to do your make-up for your wedding would any of the students be interested? 

I'll have a look now hun x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm free in the morning on Thurs, going out at lunch time though. I need to give you your christmas present too x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Okey doke, I need to give you yours too. Is Wednesday any better actually? Think I might be going out on Thursday


----------



## randomxx

something i should ask how much are you willing to pay for your make-up? and is it only you? x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

It'll be me, my mum and my sister. My other BM's don't want to pay for it and I can't afford to pay for them because I have 5 and I've paid for everything else. I'll pay up to £50 inc trial for myself I guess, but don't really want to pay much more than that. xx

ETA: Although looking on google maybe I'm being unrealistic? I never realised it was so expensive :shock:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

AppleBlossom said:


> Okey doke, I need to give you yours too. Is Wednesday any better actually? Think I might be going out on Thursday

Yeps Wednesday is better for me :) I'll get G's dress from my mum's tomorrow so it's here. I'm looking for a cardi for her too but no luck so far xx


----------



## randomxx

your message box is full lol x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I just made some space :flower: xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Will text you tomorrow about Wednesday then x


----------



## Amy-Lea

Dream.A.Dream said:


> I can't really think of anyone :( Actually I can...Amy-Lea :lol: xx

Urm..just found this missy..all i can say is PISS OFF :rofl: I am not being responsible for any make up disasters on the most important day of their life :haha:

Right; I know a few people who do make up, quite a few actually, going to have a mooch now & see if they go to wirral!

I'll be back!


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo:

Got anyone that's willing to come to Canada, Amy? :haha:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Only had one reply from the 10 or so make up people I emailed/texted yesterday. May well be doing my own at this rate. Getting quite far on my to do list now though :) Need to update it xx


----------



## randomxx

Just one reply thats rubbish. x


----------



## Amy-Lea

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000779193414&ref=ts

add her Katy. Dunno how much she charges inc travel but you can always enquire. I went to school with her and she has done my make up a few times. The place I go to regularly Peaches & Cream will be too expensive, but Lisa is good & mobile! She works in Mac in the Met Quarter x


----------



## randomxx

Hey hun are you any further on with make-up? What else do you still have to get done? xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm just waiting for that girl AL posted to message me back and then will see who's cheaper out of her and the other that replied :) 

I have got quite a lot of other stuff done actually, might go and update my list. My flowergirl tried on her dress today and it fits :yipee: so that's another thing done xx


----------



## randomxx

cool hun keep me updated. 

Are you buying square or round plates for vcentrepieces? infact what are you having as centrepieces? x


----------



## pinkclaire

Hey Hun I just worked out who you are lol. 

Thought I'd drop by! Xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'll get you a pic of the mock-up I did, two secs. But I'm having round mirror plates too that arrived yesterday :) They weren't here when I did the mock ones.

I was just wondering, do you think it could be worth putting out a gumtree ad for a make up artist? xx


----------



## randomxx

that's where i got a couple of numbers for you hun x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Practise table centres (there will also be a 12" round mirror plate underneath and the candles will actually be floating ones rather than improv :haha:) 

Also attached is a pic of our favours :) (they were one of our save areas) 

xx
 



Attached Files:







16112010279.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 13









16112010278.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 18









19122010484.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

pinkclaire said:


> Hey Hun I just worked out who you are lol.
> 
> Thought I'd drop by! Xx

:wave: Hiya


----------



## randomxx

i just tried to add you on FB hun x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Actually ladies, I could do with some suggestions. What can I put in the bottom of the martini vases to make them look a bit better? Like sparkly kinda iykwim? But that won't cost a bomb! xx


----------



## randomxx

your centrepieces are lovely, i'm not sure how you could make them sparkly though x


----------



## pinkclaire

Your favours are the same as mine were! Did you get the stuff from last detail? I put tags on mine with silver ribbon with names instead of having name places though. 

We got some largish fake silver crystals that could work ESP if your having a mirror? Failing that could you stuff with tissue paper or something? Not sure how it would look but could try? Or even stick some glitter to the bottoms sporadically?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

My favours stuff all came from ebay. I've got enough for 100 but only need 50 and only cost me £15. 

I might just have a look round for something that might work for the bottom, I think they just look a bit empty atm? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

That's really good. 

Yeah have a play around, try it on the mirror as you probably won't need much once it's all on there. I'll have a think as well! Xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

For the placecards I was thinking of buying stamps or stickers instead of me writing them but I can't find any good ones xx


----------



## twiggy56

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4000-WEDDING...Occasions_ET&hash=item4aa6b6c497#ht_796wt_905

what about some of these in the blue liquid to make it a bit more sparkly? And you could scatter some on the mirrors too? Or get ones you put on clear string and 'drip' them from the martini glass?

The centrepieces are lovely btw! :flower:


----------



## pinkclaire

That's what I was tryin to explain twigs! Great minds think alike :haha:


----------



## twiggy56

pinkclaire said:


> That's what I was tryin to explain twigs! Great minds think alike :haha:

:haha:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thanks twigs :) I have some of those on the way from Pops so hopefully they'll do the trick :)

Eeeeeek! I can't believe how close it is. 

It's a bloody good job I bought a new dress because the lady altering my first dress still hasn't been in touch and she said she wanted it out of her house before xmas :wacko: x


----------



## twiggy56

how useless is she?! What are you guna do when she contacts you? Are you just selling the first dress?

AAHH! I cant believe how close it is, im SO excited for yoooou!! :happydance:


----------



## princessellie

im excited tooooooo! no idea what to wear though :wacko: x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yep hoping to sell it, don't think I'll get much for it though :nope: I'll need to pay her for the alterations which is a pain in the arse but I can't sell it unfinished so it's a bit of a bugger. 

I'm in bloody place card making hell. Absolute nightmare. I'm not happy with my handwriting to do them so I've bought stamps to do them with, but I think they look like shit so now I dunno :hissy: xx


----------



## randomxx

thats rubbish about the dress hun hopefully you sell it and make the money back. 

As for the placecards i think you should give us a comparison picture. Then we can tell you which we think. 

did you get someone to do your hair? xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hair was sorted, it's make up I need. I'm just gonna go with the £75 person I think. I don't wanna pay it, but I can't cover my black circles myself and I don't want them in the pictures :haha: xx


----------



## randomxx

lol did everyone you send an enquiry to reply? £75 is good does that include your trial? my heads mush today x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Nope hardly anyone replied. But that's the cheapest I've found, £75 with trial xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-beyond/494895-place-cards-they-okay.html

:flower:


----------



## randomxx

can't believe they never replied, how bad is that. 

I've commented on the place cards hun xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thanks :)

I need a rant tonight, sorry guys it's all getting on top of me :hissy: 

I wish I hadn't been persuaded to have the wedding after xmas. I wanted it before xmas and I didn't want a massive do. I was persuaded to have "the big wedding I really wanted" and so I did it. But it's stressing me out so bloody much. I have no real help. My mum keeps saying she'll do stuff and isn't. I only just started the place cards because she said she'd do them with me between xmas and NY but she's in work. So now I have just over 2 weeks, with a bloody bank holiday smacked in the middle and loads to do. I wanted everything done by xmas, I said so over and over, but I was told that it would be fine. It ruined my bloody christmas because I was just worrying over the blinking wedding. 

Now OH's family are being shites now too. His mum decided to fall out with us because of something completely out of our control. Now turns out his uncles who are meant to be ushers haven't been to get measured for their suits. They're meant to be being delivered to the hire shop in 10 days. One of the uncles is on holiday for a week. :hissy: I think we'll have to pay for them still now even if they aren't worn. 

Sorry, rant over xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I also forgot to mention that I'm currently feeling hideous and just want to hide away. Feel like a big fat lump, my skin is awful, ugh. 

And we have a tonne of final payments to make and we don't have the money. *tears hair out* xx


----------



## princessellie

i'll help if you need it babe x


----------



## AppleBlossom

If you need me to do anything like placecards etc let me know. I don't do anything in the day anyway so may as well do something productive and help you out at the same time :lol:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I can't start them until my mum gets me the paper slicy thing from work :lol: xx


----------



## booflebump

Oh hun, it will all come together. Families can be very hard to organise! Drink plenty of water for your skin, I know it's a cliche but it does work :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I never drink any water :blush: Literally, the only liquid I drink is diet coke. Naughty me :blush: xx


----------



## princessellie

thatd explain it then

i meant it babe, if you want any help you can send me a list and i'll do it if i can, beats sitting at home on my own all day haha x


----------



## twiggy56

dont worry hun, rope all your bridal party into doing all the stuff...thats what they're given their roles for stuff like this! 

im just as bad, i have a cup of tea for breakfast, lunch dinner and every hour inbetween :haha:


----------



## randomxx

i second what Twigs said hun, your bridal party are there to help you so hand out the jobs to them and take some of the stress off of yourself. 

Also drink water, i'm bad for not drinking anything at all some days xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm off to get a glass of water :lol:

TBF, I've just done a checklist and I think I'm pretty much done. I just need to make the stationery. Other bits can't really be done until very last minute. xx


----------



## twiggy56

how good are you?! You make me feel so unorganised!

Mind sharing your checklist so i can freak out about what i missed off mine? :rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Right time to go over my list in detail:

*Buy Mirrors for table centres Done and arrived
*Make Menu Cards In process of printing inserts. Need paper slicer to finish 30/12
*Make Order of Service type things (do I need these for civil ceremony?) Not doing, will only get left on seats & then binned.
* Placecards In process of printing, to be finished 30/12
*Pick up napkins from hotel (11/01) and tie ribbon around. Ribbon bought, good to go 
*Select Readings (now done ) All done and dusted. 
*Select Music (Pre ceremony, entrance, signing of register, exit of B&G) All done and dusted here too. 
*Write personalised parts of vows Still need to do this. Although the main parts of the ceremony are all sorted, it's just an extra few final words that I need to write.
*Make table plan In process of printing, to be finished 31/12*Make appt to discuss final shot list with photographer Done and dusted.
*Book Make-Up artist, still not sorted on this one. Looks like £75 is the cheapest I'm gonna get. 
*Buy Flowergirl Present- still need to do this. Will do it before bed tonight. 
*Wrap Bridesmaid presents- will do at some point, won't take long.
*Buy tranfers and tops and then make for all bridal party to wear getting ready. Will order these asap. Then need to get into town to buy the tops. 
*Write out list of timings for key roles. Still need to do. 
* Get 2 of BM's dresses altered. Appt. being booked tomorrow. Will take one week approx from appt. 
*Pick up my dress (08/01)
*Buy nice pen for signing register pics (also to be gift for my stepdad). Will do tomorrow.
*Order MIL gift. Hmmmph, not sure she deserves one! 
*Get munchkins hair cut Appt booked for 8/1
*Ensure person lending me vases for table centres has them all to my mum by week before latest. Being chased tomorrow.
*get iPod docking station. Sorted.
*Put music onto at least 3 ipods/iphones (Just in case!)
*Make favours Done.
*sort out table plan (before making it, obv) Done.
*Sort out my jewellery. Not quite done. Borrowing earrings off my mum. Have tiara. Don't know what other jewellery to wear? Bracelet? Necklace? :help:
*Buy floating candles. Done and Arrived.
*Buy ring cushion
*Buy guestbook

Blue- Done
Red- Not Done
Green- Done as much as possible, now out of my hands


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Eeep, that's a lot of red!


----------



## twiggy56

haha I love the MIL gift....:haha:

Ok so iv composed my own list now...that'l make you feel better :rofl:

thanks for writing it down for me love...:hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm just reading my wedding menu and making myself drool :)

Broccoli & Stilton Soup

~*~

Escalope of Turkey with a Caramelised Button Onion and Bacon Sauce

~*~

Individual Apple Crumble with Vanilla Ice Cream and Toffee Sauce



Mmmmmm!


----------



## twiggy56

omg YUM! That sounds like real food you'd want to eat too....so many wedding menus are faffy posh food no one actually knows what it is and the portion sizes are ridiculously tiny!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yeah, when we went for the menu tasting I was stuffed and it was gorgeous! 

Then in the evening it's sausage and bacon sandwiches and cheeseboards with ciabatta xx


----------



## twiggy56

sounds great as well! We're having bacon baguettes! 

you've went and made me sooo hungry now :rofl:

I cant wait to see all your pics from the big day...its sooo close! :happydance:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm bloody starving, not had dinner. So I just ate mini cheddars and 4 thorntons chocolates. Bad Katy. 

I can't wait either, I just will be glad when everything is done and finished planning wise x


----------



## twiggy56

iv just had cereal...im away to bed now, and lie there and rant to J about this wedding webpage :rofl: I swear i rant about how much iv got to do in my sleep!!

nun-night hun...will be back on tomorrow! :kiss:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:lol: It wouldn't surprise me if I do too!

Night :kiss: xx


----------



## pinkclaire

What's get done is all that can be done, don't stress to much, you have the most important stuff done. 

Twigs we had bacon baguettes in the evening do, that went down a treat!

And everyone falls out with their family before their wedding I swear! I could tell you a few stories to make you feel better.


----------



## twiggy56

well it must be a wedding thing...its all family politics!

as claire said though hun, you'v got all the big important stuff done...


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Sorry for being absent. Been mega busy and edward's poorly with a throat infection. Made all the place cards, the table plan and got my jewellery now xx


----------



## booflebump

Hope little man feels better soon :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

My list on post 3 is slowly getting more and more in bold :)

Although now I have a new stress, people hadn't RSVP'd so assumed they were coming and now I'm being told "oh, doesn't know if he can come, he's got work the day after, not sure yet." 

I'm not being funny but I am paying £40 roughly per head for day time guests, if so and so isn't coming then I want to know NOW so I can invite someone else! xx


----------



## honeybee2

I agree, tell them you hope they can respect the amount of time, money and planning a wedding takes and that you need to know asap- id be livid.


----------



## randomxx

i'd be livid as well hun. i agree with honeybee tell them the venue need definite numbers xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I don't dare say anything half the time or I get called a bridezilla. 

Plus, I've already done all the bloody placecards and the table plan now :dohh: x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

And I'm having to stress about the florist now too. Thread in main section. 

Plus, the chair cover hire company took the deposit, then I got in touch to confirm colour scheme etc and never heard back from them. Gonna send them another email now. x


----------



## booflebump

Grrr to the guests, it's just plain rude :hugs: :hugs: Send an email, and follow up with a phonecall on Tuesday when everyone is open again :thumbup: xxx


----------



## randomxx

Make out its the venue that need to know hun, then they can't blame you, just say they need to know numbers for ordering food etc.

As for the flowers i would speak to CAB hun, do you have a reciept from the florist? I wouldn't personally risk getting them with him, why not speak to the new owners see if they can help you out.

Phone the chair cover company on tuesday hun, don't hang about waiting on them replying to email 

And stop panicking everything will work out fine xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Aye, the venue will need final numbers in a few days anyway. 

Here are my tableplan, place cards and menu cards :) Tableplan is blurry on purpose so that all the names can't be read by any lurky lurkers :haha:

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/DSCF7583.jpg

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/DSCF7586.jpg

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/DSCF7590.jpg 
x


----------



## honeybee2

ooh they are brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## princessellie

aww has naomie got her own seat, cute!!!! x


----------



## princessellie

i love them btw x


----------



## randomxx

they are lovely hun xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

I wanna know who I'm sitting with lol


----------



## Tiff

:saywhat: How can anyone call you a Bridezilla if you are needing to have numbers confirmed? I hate that term immensely. Yes, I know that there are people out there who freak out hardcore over little things but finalizing numbers isn't a "little" thing!!!! I agree, tell them your venue called and you have to have final numbers ASAP. They don't need to know anything else and it isn't their business. 

Off to have a search for your florist issue. :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

I agree 100% tiff!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

princessellie said:


> aww has naomie got her own seat, cute!!!! x

Yep :haha: I was gonna put a highchair there, but I dunno now, I kinda forgot how little she is :blush: Do you want me to leave it empty for the pram or ??? Any other suggestions welcome. 



AppleBlossom said:


> I wanna know who I'm sitting with lol

Neen and Jonny, Ellie, Paul(?) and her kiddy winkles.

I'm about to sit and go through all the guests so will be sending out messages for final numbers now because it's getting to the point where I _need_ to know. I have 10 people I've invited to the evening and just got completely blanked. Not even a thanks for the invite but we can't make it, just nothing. :dohh:

xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Yay :) that reminds me, my mum didn't see the message on fb. I told her about it last night. She said she doesn't think she'll be able to come because my dad is away that weekend but she will come up and see you and say hi etc and then she will take miss G home so she doesn't get cranky. Or something along those lines lol


----------



## princessellie

yeh its prob better just leaving it empty and i can put the pram/carseat there :) x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Okey doke. 

Your dad off anywhere nice? 

Okay Ellie. Will just tell them to leave it empty :) xx


----------



## princessellie

ta babycakes x


----------



## twiggy56

aww hun they are lovely!! You'v done a fab job, think they look very sophisticated...

:flower:

Oh and screw what they think, if not even polite enough to reply they certainly dont deserve to be there! Dont even bother casing them up!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Just somewhere with work I think. Do I need to bring my shoes round with me tomorrow?x


----------



## booflebump

Gorgeous stationary, well done you. I'm always jealous of these brides who are talented enough to make their own xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

AppleBlossom said:


> Just somewhere with work I think. Do I need to bring my shoes round with me tomorrow?x

Yeah, and the bra you'll be wearing, strapless would probs be best.

Boofs- It was pretty easy, just very repetitive and boring. I never want to see double sided sticky tape ever again :haha: 

I need to make table numbers too, they have some at the venue but they said most brides make their own so need to do it tomorrow. Or maybe later tonight xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Ok, will dig them out. If you want me to help you with some stuff tomorrow while I'm up there I can do


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Will have a think if anything needs doing. I might text neen now actually and see if she wants to come try her dress on before they go for alterations, just in case it needs any xx


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh your table plan, menu's and place cards are lovely! Did you get the bows pre tied as we're doing our own too. 

Squee only two weeks to go :dance:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

The bows on the placecards are from ebay :thumbup: I'm not sure how much they cost me, but wasnt more than about £3. 

All my other bits were from hobbycraft. Table plan prob cost about £9.50 all in, and £1.50 of that was the bow at the top because it was actually a necklace that I pulled to bits. xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Twiglet has also just made me realise I need to add something to my list...ask my next door neighbour to feed Oscar the night of the wedding! xx


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: how is Oscar doing? 

Ohh wicked! and you used double sided tape? I'm enjoying planning ours but know I'm gonna fed up towards the end :blush:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Who have you got at the top table? I remember my auntie's top table being massive lol


----------



## pinkclaire

They are all really good!

My aunty told me the night before she wasn't coming because she had Noone to look after the dog :dohh:

It was a nightmare. We only had 36 guests so there was loads of people I missed off who deserved to come! Families eh xx


----------



## twiggy56

ahh! Its so close....

have you got your beauty regime sorted? What are you needing/getting done?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Twiglet said:


> :rofl: how is Oscar doing?
> 
> Ohh wicked! and you used double sided tape? I'm enjoying planning ours but know I'm gonna fed up towards the end :blush:

Yeah, I bought a roll of something, think it was called stix2 from hobbycraft and then just used that. Couldn't be arsed pissing around with glue. Just cut, stick, then peel the top off and it's good to go. 

Oscar is good, he's huge now! I'll take a pic for you later so you can see how massive he's got. 



AppleBlossom said:


> Who have you got at the top table? I remember my auntie's top table being massive lol

Ours is only 7. I've stuck most other people on their own family tables. Otherwise it's have been my mum, simon, my dad, naomi, my sister, Reg's mum etc and would have got daft :haha: So it's Me, Reg, Mum, Simon, Edward, Grandad & Reg's mum (Stuck on the end like a billy :dohh: But not a lot I could do about it.) My dad's not on there because he's only really invited because I feel he has to be iykwim? 



pinkclaire said:


> They are all really good!
> 
> My aunty told me the night before she wasn't coming because she had Noone to look after the dog :dohh:
> 
> It was a nightmare. We only had 36 guests so there was loads of people I missed off who deserved to come! Families eh xx

Not like she had months to get a dog sitter eh?! WTF. Some people :nope: x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Ah that's not too bad. Is Reg's dad going?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

twiggy56 said:


> ahh! Its so close....
> 
> have you got your beauty regime sorted? What are you needing/getting done?

I actually haven't. I know it's really bad. I'm really bad at looking after my skin, especially my face, I scrub it using st ives stuff every other day and then use wipes in between. No moisturiser or anything :blush: Should probably find a proper routine and stick to it. 

Everything else wise: Book make up artist (I'm gonna do that right now!) 

Spray tan...or I might just go pale. I dunno if I can be bothered with one?! I think I ended up too orange for my hen do. 

I need to get nails put on because mine are awful. 

I need to dye my hair. 

I'm debating lash extensions, so any input here would be great :) x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

AppleBlossom said:


> Ah that's not too bad. Is Reg's dad going?

Nope, he doesn't know his dad. He's never had any contact with him since he left when he was a baby x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Dream.A.Dream said:


> AppleBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Ah that's not too bad. Is Reg's dad going?
> 
> Nope, he doesn't know his dad. He's never had any contact with him since he left when he was a baby xClick to expand...

Oh yeah :dohh: I remember


----------



## twiggy56

well im going to get hair clip-in extensions, not to add length but to add volume as my hair isnt that thick and i want it to look nice and volumised for the day....will get them before the wedding and get my hair cut about a month before and take the extensions along with me so they can cut them with my style...

im going to do a teeth whitening treatment (both me and J!!)

Im getting a fake tan done (about 4 days before to allow to settle and so it doesnt rub off on my dress)

Im getting my nails done by my sister/BM the night before as she had acrylic professional kit.

Im not sure about make-up yet....probably going to invest in an expensive foundation and do it myself as im SO fussy.

Hair i'l prob get professionally done at my mums house where we're all getting ready...


----------



## honeybee2

Im getting a very light spray tan a few days before

teeth whitening

exfoliations

Nails done

Hair done and deep conditioned and highlighted

hair + make up done on the day

im using a make up setter to make my make up resistant throughout the day and is also waterproof.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hair is all sorted luckily for me :) 

I was gonna do my own make up, but I just dunno how to cover my black circles properly and I don't want them in the pics :growlmad: Plus I'd quite like to just chill out and not have to worry and be pampered for a change.

Need to get tooth whitening strips from ebay as I've run out, you just reminded me. I've used them before and they're really good :)


----------



## AppleBlossom

Have you decided how we're having our hair?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yeah, down and curled. Like mine was at my hen do because I've decided to have mine up x


----------



## honeybee2

strips from ebay? I heard boots have good whiteners. I might get lash extensions- never had them before though? x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

No nor have I but I've heard they're really good. 

Yeah, someone posted a thread about them on here years ago and I bought some and I've used them a few times and they're really really good. Crest supreme professional tooth whitening strips I think they're called. You can only get the super strong ones off ebay, not in shops. xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I meant to say but forgot...If I'm having quite a lot of treatments pre wedding. Nails, tan, waxing etc do you think it would be cheeky to ask if they'd do it as a package rather than the usual individual price for everything? x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Okey doke. I'll use my magic wand to do mine :) I'll see if neen wants me to do hers with it too


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

The hairdresser is doing all the BM's x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Ooh even better. She might be able to tame Grace's lol


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:lol: I wasn't sure what to do for Grace's hair...what do you think? xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

I might see if she will sit still long enough for me to curl it. If not I'll put it up and just curl the side bits. Will have a practice and see which looks better. Just thinking she tends to take her bobbles out lol


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Okey doke. That's what I was thinking see, wasn't sure how long she'd sit still for. I have two cardigans here too so if you wanna take them tomorrow to try them on her and see which fits and then I'll return the other one. Has she got shoes? Xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Okey doke. I might have to bring her with me tomorrow, not sure if my sister is in work, will ring her in the morning. Not got her shoes yet, going to get them and the weekend and some socks too. Just those frilly ankle ones we used to wear in primary school probably. Do you want her to have shoes that are the same colour as her dress?


----------



## pinkclaire

Def ask for a package price not cheeky at all! 

As for make up, have a trial before that way you'll be happy and more confident xx


----------



## twiggy56

yeah not cheeky in the slightest, you're giving them alot of business! So they should offer some kind of package deal....


If you've used those whitening strips before and they were good i might get some too? They dont hurt your teeth do they?

Iv heard the super strong ones make your teeth really sensitive afterwards and my teeth are already VERY sensitive so im worried! :wacko:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Those whitening strips were fab but I can't find them on eBay now, only the rubbish ones :/


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

AppleBlossom said:


> Okey doke. I might have to bring her with me tomorrow, not sure if my sister is in work, will ring her in the morning. Not got her shoes yet, going to get them and the weekend and some socks too. Just those frilly ankle ones we used to wear in primary school probably. Do you want her to have shoes that are the same colour as her dress?

I saw some in next the other day that were just glittery silver pumps that were only about £7 I think. Yeah those socks are fine, or if you want she can even wear tights to keep her warm? I'll look for some nice patterned ones or something? xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

twiggy56 said:


> yeah not cheeky in the slightest, you're giving them alot of business! So they should offer some kind of package deal....
> 
> 
> If you've used those whitening strips before and they were good i might get some too? They dont hurt your teeth do they?
> 
> Iv heard the super strong ones make your teeth really sensitive afterwards and my teeth are already VERY sensitive so im worried! :wacko:

If I'm honest, they did hurt my teeth but they worked so well I just grinned and beared it. Only hurt while they were one. Were fine once they were off. 



AppleBlossom said:


> Those whitening strips were fab but I can't find them on eBay now, only the rubbish ones :/

I know I just looked, bollocks. :hissy: x


----------



## twiggy56

thanks love...bit sh*t for you if they arent there anymore, but maybe will be some there when i look in the next 6 months...

maybe ask in the main sections anyone used good whitening strips?!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Dream.A.Dream said:


> AppleBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Okey doke. I might have to bring her with me tomorrow, not sure if my sister is in work, will ring her in the morning. Not got her shoes yet, going to get them and the weekend and some socks too. Just those frilly ankle ones we used to wear in primary school probably. Do you want her to have shoes that are the same colour as her dress?
> 
> I saw some in next the other day that were just glittery silver pumps that were only about £7 I think. Yeah those socks are fine, or if you want she can even wear tights to keep her warm? I'll look for some nice patterned ones or something? xxClick to expand...

I'll have a look online now. They might have some nice tights/socks in Next too, they have a special occasion section I think.

And I just had another look on ebay for those strips, what was the name of the ones you got that time? I saw premium ones? Most of them are way too expensive though x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I can't bloody remember. I might PM Blah again because it was her that first said about them. 

I'm sitting here making the last of the stationery and find this amidst the roll of ribbon I paid £10 for in hobbycraft :growlmad:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs773.ash1/166325_490628914854_510524854_5794491_7298736_n.jpg 

How am I meant to stick that on my table numbers?! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

How annoying! Get down there and go all bridezilla on their arse lol. 

OT but how enough is your post count so high K?! :haha:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I've been a member two and a half years, I was in WTT ages before I had Edward :) and I post a lot in GS x


----------



## twiggy56

coz shes a closet spammer claire :tease:

:winkwink:

That ribbon is shocking! Id be livid, take it back to them!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

*gasp* I'm no spammer! x


----------



## AppleBlossom

I agree *cough spammer cough* :lol:

The shoes I'm thinking of wearing are the silvery grey heels with the silver strip down them, do you know which ones I mean?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Nope :lol: But I'm sure they'll be fine. 

Pffft, you have way more posts than me! x


----------



## AppleBlossom

I've been here longer than you though ;)

And ok, no-one will see them under my dress anyway but still lol


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

TBH, I'm planning on taking my shoes off the second I sit down to eat :lol: x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Same lol also where and when are you getting your spray tan? I might get one, providing it isn't too expensive


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I dunno yet. Might go the one above Gerrards because they were the cheapest £15 I think. The others are £25 xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Ok, I'm worried I will go orange though :/


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Me too. Which is why I'm considering not bothering. I'd rather be whitey white than orange xx


----------



## princessellie

its fine, youre from near enough to liverpool to be orange and get away with it :haha: x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:rofl: Cheeky mare! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

The guy was meant to be coming to alter the bridesmaid dresses today and he never turned up :dohh: Why can't things go smoothly :lol: xx


----------



## randomxx

have you spoke to him hun? xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yeah, he might be coming tomorrow instead. I need to check one of my BM's can make it xx


----------



## randomxx

i hope he turns up for you tomorrow hun, then thats another thing you can score off your list x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Will have to be weds now. Need to ring him tomorrow and rearrange xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm not having a good day today :nope: 

Edward is in a massive grump. OH keeps forgetting to do stuff so things don't get sorted. Like not remembering to cancel the dress fitter which I asked him to do because I knew I wouldn't get to ring early enough. So then my mum starts giving me shit on the phone and I told her to stop being a cow so now she's not really talking to me. Fanbloodytastic. I am not enjoying these last few weeks of planning at all. I don't really have that much left to do but other people just seem intent on stressing me out :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

I'm sorry to be so whiny. I just feel like my head is going to explode :lol:


----------



## honeybee2

its perfectly natural to feel like this hunny- you should understand also that although it seems your the one doing ALL the planning and organising (which Im pretty sure it is!) your family are going through alot too. Your OH is also getting married and your mum's child is having the biggest day of her life next week. Its got to be stressful and life changing for alot of people.

Take a deep breath and have a relaxing talk with your OH. Have a big glass of wine and spend 30 mins in a hot bubble bath taking it all in. Everything will still be there for you when you come back- but you'll feel a little better xx


----------



## twiggy56

:hugs: R needs a kick up the bum!!! He should be trying to relax his bride...threaten him with saying 'no' at the altar for a joke! :rofl:

and vent away m'dear...thats what your journal is for! Was he emant to cancel the fitting for the new dress or was that an appointment past for that old one that never got in contact with you?!

You're doing fab hun :friends:


----------



## honeybee2

ye you are, I agree with twiggles!!!! when I said a 'chat' with your OH I meant a "do it, or feel the back of my hand!"


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

twiggy56 said:


> :hugs: R needs a kick up the bum!!! He should be trying to relax his bride...threaten him with saying 'no' at the altar for a joke! :rofl:
> 
> and vent away m'dear...thats what your journal is for! Was he emant to cancel the fitting for the new dress or was that an appointment past for that old one that never got in contact with you?!
> 
> You're doing fab hun :friends:

It was the BM's dresses not mine :) It's rearranged for tomorrow now.



honeybee2 said:


> ye you are, I agree with twiggles!!!! when I said a 'chat' with your OH I meant a "do it, or feel the back of my hand!"


:haha: Yeah he knows all too well I mean business. It's mostly his bloody side of the family stressing me out and IMO they don't even deserve to be there. Still nothing on his uncles suits front. Don't think they've been fitted, so we've fucking paid for them and they can't even be bothered to get their measurements done so they're going to waste. But we don't dare ask other people to fill in because they'll just give us hell. Still not heard from his mum since the whole debacle after xmas. I don't even want them there, they're strangers to me. He's upset with them too, but they're his family so it's different for him I guess. Although the message relayed from his mum via his uncle was "it seems like you want to stop talking to us or seeing us, that's fine if it's what you want, just let us know." I mean WTF?! He's her son. I don't want her at our wedding causing shit which I know she will. His nan isn't even bothering to come. :sigh:


----------



## honeybee2

my Oh's nan isnt bothering either- she lives up north and wouldnt dare leave her dog! Never even met her!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Now my father is giving me shit. Full explanation in the Girly Sanc for those who have access. I just want the wedding to be here and done now.


----------



## randomxx

Aww big :hugs: hun, try not to let it all stress you out, your wedding day will be perfect with or without them hun xx


----------



## booflebump

It's a joke - sorry I haven't had a chance to reply in there yet :hugs: 

You and R and E will have a lovely day - if people don't want to come, it will only be them that regrets it. His mother is something else - if she wants to miss her own sons wedding because she is throwing a tantrum, then she deserves not to see him, you or her grandson xxx


----------



## honeybee2

I agree boofs- replied to you in GS dream xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm feeling better today :) 

Everything is pretty much done. The only problem is I'm still make up artist-less. So need to get one pronto. I'm actually really really excited now :D Although still liable to burst into tears for no real reason :blush: xx


----------



## honeybee2

dream have you phoned your local salon?

If not watch a few make up applying tricks on youtube and buy some quality stuff like maxfactor! But get a primer with NO spf!


----------



## booflebump

SPF = brides worst enemy! Have you asked at your local salon? While I'm having a seperate make up artist, my hairdresser does make up too. What area are you in hun, pm me and I might be able to help (the wonders of wedding bloggers and twitter)


----------



## honeybee2

what primer has no SPF? trying to find one!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Wirral Boofs. I'm gonna do some ringing round tomorrow, there is someone near here who has a salon but she only does make up there and not open on a sun :(

My fecking father rang me again giving me shit tonight. xx


----------



## booflebump

You're kidding? I honestly can't believe him! xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I updated in GS x


----------



## honeybee2

your father boofs- can I slap him around a bit? :haha: dont worry dear- you have us!


----------



## twiggy56

he's phoned giving you sh*t AGAIN?! 

WTF is his problem!! 

I hope you told him to grow up and start acting the real fatherly role he so pines for!! :grr:

:hugs:

Oh and why no spf?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I just say there mmming in the right places and then said bye. Then my mum phoned him and told him he'd brought it all on himself and to leave me alone. I love my mummy :kiss: x


----------



## honeybee2

*you go girl!!! *


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry about your dad. 

I was going to suggest your local salon as well, it's worth asking as a lot will do outside of opening times for weddings if you book them zx


----------



## Tiff

Well done Dream's Mum!!!=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

You don't need that stress my dear, let her deal with him and hopefully he'll back off a bit. :nope:


----------



## randomxx

I agree hun, i'd tell him if he keeps it up he's no longer invited lol. 

did you get anything sorted about make-up? I could have another nosey online hun, xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I may have found someone via my FB status :) xx


----------



## randomxx

:yipee: that's great news xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Or not. She wants £200!


----------



## randomxx

what about that other recommendation on your FB? x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I managed to bargain her down to £75 for me and £20 for my mum :yipee: First bargaining I've done! xx


----------



## princessellie

bloody hell, thats some bargaining!!


----------



## booflebump

200 for just two make-ups, thats a bit of a cheek?

Could you and AB sit down, watch some Youtube vids (check out Liparazzi's blog for make up product advice and tutorials) and teach her how to do your face on the day? 

ETA - :wohoo: Well done you!!!! xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I know :smug: 

I just didn't make a fuss. Said I couldn't afford it and was expecting less as had been quoted £75 for me and £30 for mum and that I'd just do it myself and she replied saying since I'd been told about her via a friend she'd drop it :) x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Think she was prob trying to cash in on the fact it's only 9 days away. But then backtracked when I just said, oh nevermind x


----------



## twiggy56

well done on the bargaining!! :yipee: You were gutted you hadnt done any either!


----------



## randomxx

Good for you hun, yeah i reckon she was chancing her arm lol xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Sooo. I have a lot to do tomorrow. 

9.30am- Pick up dress. 

Sometime before next appt.- Pick up Groomsmen's suits.

1.15pm- Edwards hair cut.

1.30pm- OH hair cut.

3pm- Go to venue to go over all final details. 

Which means that tonight I need to try and work out what exactly the venue need to know and print off everything I might possibly need.

xx


----------



## twiggy56

that is a busy day :wacko:

but omg. Could i BE any more jealous your picking up your own dress!!

Wish i could give you a hand! :nope:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Ooh not long to go!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm exciiiiiiited :yipee: x


----------



## AppleBlossom

:) I've not been to a wedding in ages!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Think my last one was probs your aunties xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

That was my last one too. 2006 that was lol


----------



## honeybee2

im so excited for you! just a week to go and its HERE!!!!!!!!! Ill be cheering you on darling! I cant wait to pick up my dress- it'll all be so real!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Got everything done that needed doing. Dress safely at my mums, suits picked up, haircuts done, everything finalised :) 

Spoke to the venue about the numbers thing and they're more than likely gonna make up the difference in extra wine during the meal and upgrading welcome drink, but will know for definite on Mon about that xx


----------



## randomxx

That's great news hun. Now you can sit back and relax xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oh, how could i forget. More lovely "family" stress today. R's mum phoned early this morning to say she won't sit on top table because she wants to sit with family shock: nice huh). Never mind the fact she was asked two weeks ago and was fine with it and i've since made the final show table plan ffs. I'm not changing it for her so tough, she can sit with her family but she won't be there on the table plan. 

Then R's uncles were as far as i knew, both ushers. I find out today they refused to be ushers because they don't want to do anything, but they're still wearing groomsmen suits that we're paying a fortune for. So now there's no ushers or best man. Reg can't grasp why it's an issue and i've given up explaining to him that it matters because they're meant to do things to help on the day. So now my poor stepdad has to be father of the bride, best man and usher. Ridiculous. 

We also have no one to do the second ceremony reading because my dad is refusing and every single one of reg's family refuse to. AAAAARGH.


----------



## twiggy56

what a bunch of arseh*les!!!! Cant believe anyone would 'refuse' to do anything someone asked them for their _wedding_ day. Thats shockingly rude!!

Im glad you got the last bits done today though, yay for that! :happydance: Away to see E's first haircut! Bet u he's soo cute, did you keep a bit of his hair to go in a memory box?

Abigail hasnt even got enough to cut! :rofl: Will be a long time until her first one!! :dohh:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I did keep it yeah :blush: isn't much though because she only did the very sides and the bit right by his eyes xx


----------



## princessellie

aww bet he looks lush!


----------



## honeybee2

*RANT ALERT*
not being funny but I would cancel the suits! What gives them the right to wear them if they are doing sod all?


GGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRR! I tell you what, men have really f*cked me off today and by the sounds of it- they have to you too.

Im so glad you got all the little details done! Also how rude is your MIL? Id kick mine in the crotch if she did something like that! Dont people these days understand how stressful this all is????


Cant wait to see your photos! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Too late to cancel so they'll just be getting told on the day they are doing x,y,z. I'm not impressed :growlmad: 

Ellie- you can actually see his face now :lol: xx


----------



## Tiff

:shock: Un-freaking-believeable. I am so sorry hun! That's total crap, I can't believe they're being so petulant on YOUR wedding day!


----------



## princessellie

im not shocked tbh, they are tossers...

also, im still in liverpool which means you get the pleasure of my company on teh big day :happydance:


----------



## twiggy56

bunch of tossers....put itching powder in the suits :rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:haha: I really want to do that now. 

Ellie- :yipee: but you were coming anyway, even if I had to pay for your train ;) x


----------



## pinkclaire

my ushers turned up and did F all, I was so mad! I mean all I asked them to do was seat everyone?! My mum went in there and rearranged lol.

I've missed sooo much! Cant beleive you have your dress, ahhh so exciting! and yay on finding a make up artist.

Edwards got a hair cut?! Wow I thought we were doing well on hair, its just about covering his head now lol xx


----------



## randomxx

DAD i think twigs idea is great, i'd defo go down the itching powder route. 

As for MIL ask the venue to burn her dinner lol xx


----------



## booflebump

What a bunch of Tw*ts!!! Has Reg not got a chum who would step in as best man? (and therefore be able to use one of the suits?) They should be bloody honoured they got asked to be part of the day full stop, not be throwing a tantrum about it? :grr:

xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

He doesn't have anyone to ask to be best man, that's why there isn't one. 

We found someone to do the second reading though :) and she's thrilled to be doing it so I'm really glad at how it worked out. 

As for the usher's I've given up. Their tasks will be carried out by the bridesmaids and my stepdad. 

I'm getting soooo excited. I wrote my vows tonight so need to email them to the registrar now :yipee: xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Who's doing the other reading? Is Neen still doing hers?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Some Reg went to uni with :) Called Abi. I think so, I haven't really spoken to her too much recently, I need to ask her about stuff about the wedding but I don't want to upset her for obvious reasons as you know so I'm not sure how to approach it? I know my wedding'll be the last thing on her mind at the minute and I don't mind at all, I just don't want to upset her xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm so exciiiiiited, and I just can't hide ittttt :yipee: I actually can't wait now! 

I have lots to do tonight though. 50 napkins to sort out and tie ribbon around. 

Then it's my make up trial tomorrow, so I need to pluck my eyebrows and wax my upper lip :blush: and look for photos of the kind of thing I want.

xx


----------



## Tiff

Omg!! Less than a week!!! :wohoo:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Just give Neen a text just asking if she would still like to do the reading. Prob best to ask her before Friday obv, with the funeral and everything.

Also I completely didn't think at all. About a wedding present. I'm skint lol so I can't get you much but just wondered if there was anything specific you wanted?


----------



## princessellie

same, ive been agonising over what to get you lol x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Spoke to Neen today and she's still doing it. 

There isn't really anything we need, so we don't have a gift list or anything. I genuinely wasn't expecting people to buy us anything. We've said to other people if they're happy to them contribute towards honeymoon. xx


----------



## princessellie

im gna buy you a toaster :rofl: i wnoder how many youll get x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:lol: 

I'm worried I'm gonna end up with about 5 hoovers, because when people ask I say there's no giftlist because we have everything other than a hoover. So my Grandad got me a hoover, and I'm curious as to how many other people will :haha: x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oh bollocks. I haven't got a postbox thing for cards! :dohh: x


----------



## randomxx

Do you need a postbox hun?? I can't wait to hear how many hoover's you get, here's hoping people keep the reciepts otherwise you could end up with one for every room :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

what cards? wedding cards? thatd be sooo cool!!!


----------



## AppleBlossom

I've got you a card, lol just not a present... dunno what to get! But I ain't gonna be getting you a hoover lol


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I think I need a box or something to put cards in yeah, but I don't just wanna use a normal box because It'll go all lumpy if I try and cover it. 

I was gonna get one like this and tie a ribbon around it? But I dunno if it'll arrive in time.

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/White-Weddin...Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item2a0d188d3a


----------



## princessellie

aww i thought you meant a full on postbox, i reckon thatd be better lol

also, how havent you got a hoover? how do you clean up you big meff?? actually, state of my house atm dont even answer that lol


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I do have a hoover but it's shite. I have a nice new Hetty now and I lurve her! x


----------



## AppleBlossom

I love my hoover (now it's fixed) I could hoover all day and all night lol


----------



## booflebump

I wouldn't worry about a postbox - last wedding I was at, a lot of people just gave the bride the cards which she then passed on to the bridesmaid to be put in their room, so don't stress yourself over it :) xxx


----------



## princessellie

ohhhh i want a hetty!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

wow I cant believe how soon it is for you now, How exciting!

On the hoover front I'm obsessed with hoovering, but I had my mums hoover for a bit and it was a dyson, OMG its so good, mine seems shit now and I hate doing it! trying to get hubby to buy me a new one lol


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

My dad just rang. He won't come to the wedding. He might come for the ceremony and sit at the back, then he's leaving. He won't come to the reception or do the photographs. Apparently it's to save our relationship :rofl: Bit late for that me thinks. x


----------



## honeybee2

dream no offence but your dad sounds like a very selfish man. Its meant to be YOUR feelings first as his child. He should feel ashamed of himself.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yeah, he's always been an arse though, it's nothing new :) x


----------



## honeybee2

ooooo ive had a guts full of men already this month!

Your dads being an arse
My dad STILL hasn't given me any money for the wedding
I had a fight with OH the other day
My friends man found out she was preg and left her...

MEN! :growlmad:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:shock: at your friend's man. That's awful x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Is a pic of make up in the other thread :flower: x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

So i'm in bed making a mental list of everything i have to do and there's a few that i know i'll forget if i dont write down. I can't be arsed to walk down both lots of stairs to get a pen and paper so writing them in here on my phone. 

Firstly, i need to buy wedding make up. Blusher, pale pink and light brown eyeshadow are crucial. Also need lipgloss. 

Cufflinks for my grandad as doubt he'll have any. 

Thank you gift for mil. Tempted to get nothing but better not. 

Wrap bridesmaid presents. 

Get new toy for edward. 

Buy outfit to wear day after wedding. 

Buy nice knickers to wear on wedding day. Don't think primark granny pants will cut it. 

Buy reg's wedding present. 

Buy reg's card. 

Buy another thank you gift for stepdad. 

Email registrar vows!!! 

Sort out getting nails done. Also should get a bikini wax. Must book these like now. 

I have all that to do before sun. Sat afternoon will be spent taking everything up to the venue. Fri afternoon i have a funeral. Tomorrow is thursday. Eeek! Xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Are we staying in our BM dresses at the evening bit too? I know sometimes the BMs get changed, easier to boogie lol

also read my thread in gs RE the funeral...


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Everyone else is staying in their dresses. If i can manage in mine you can all manage in yours lol. 

Will go look now although may take an hour on my crap phone xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Lol ok just checking. Didn't fancy lugging clothes around with me that's all


----------



## twiggy56

Wow thats quite a few things to do! :wacko:

...just get into the shops and have your 'woman on a mission' face on...

and MIL doesnt deserve sh*t! Dont stress yourself finding something for her :nope:


----------



## Twiglet

3 days!! :dance: :yipee: :dance: 

Get her a "how to be a polite and not an paddified idiot" book! :thumbup: 

Good luck with all your jobs!


----------



## princessellie

hahaha! buy her how to win friends and influence people :haha:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Me and Neen are combining our present since we're both skint. It's nothing exciting but it's something you mentioned you wanted so tough :p


----------



## Baby France

Just wanted to wish you luck for Sunday. I'm sure you'll have a fabulous day and will look stunning! :flower:

Enjoy!


----------



## randomxx

Hey hun how are you feeling tonight? 

Did you manage to get anything from your list done today? xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I booked my nails and waxing today for late tomorrow afternoon and emailed the registrar. 

The rest I'm doing tomorrow AM. I'm getting to town for 9.15 so I have from then until about 12.45 to get everything. OH is off tomorrow though so I don't have to worry about Edward under my feet or being a monkey :lol: xx


----------



## randomxx

Yipee so by tomorrow you should have everything sorted? x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yep :) 

Then tomorrow night my stepdad is taking us all for a meal at 5.30 :) xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Btw, this has been bugging me, did I dream you're having broccolli and stilton soup as your starter? If not, you're a ledge


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Lol no you didn't, I am :) Then turkey escalope, then individual apple crumble :) x


----------



## AppleBlossom

FIT. Excitement just went up a notch haha. Ooh I forgot to ask my sister if she'll mind Grace for an hour or two on Sat. What time were you thinking? If Neen isn't going I'll have to walk home on my own that's all :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

About 6.30-7ish? 

It might just be me and you as well :lol: xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Is your sister not going? I was going to say you should come to mine and sleep in the spare room but then I remembered you're getting married the next day so will have to be at yours really early for the hairdresser turning up etc :lol:


----------



## twiggy56

omg is it silly im getting butterflies for you reading that by tomorrow everything will be DONE?!

Ahhhh!! :wohoo:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Aww Twigs. I have butterflies too :)

AB- She might come for a bit but her boyf might be staying so she'll be with him. I need to stay here anyway because I've gotta look after Edward xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Coolio, will get onto Emily tomorrow x


----------



## princessellie

dinner sounds FIT!! apple crumble is my absolute fave, will there be custard :haha:

ive decided on your pressie too, provided i have enough time to sort it or you might just be getting a tenner in your card haha :thumbup:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Nah, toffee sauce and ice cream, but you can't win them all :rofl: I would have rather had custard too xx


----------



## Twiglet

eeek 2 days! 

I'm getting so excited for you! :D


----------



## princessellie

aww booooo, i might bring my own :rofl: im having a dress disaster, go and look and what im wearing in gs, i had another lush dress picked out but i broke th fastener with my fat back and they dont ahve size 10 and size 12 is hugge on me, so its the daisy dress, am not sure what to wear with it, i only wear jeans and fuggs haha, im not a dress girl :p


----------



## booflebump

Hey lovely, how are you doing today? 2 more sleeps!! xxx


----------



## randomxx

Yipee only 2 more days until your a MRS eeeeek!!! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

2 more sleeps! Ekkkk xxx


----------



## Tiff

One more sleep! I don't imagine you'll be checking this today as I'm sure you're going to be super busy, but just wanted to say AAAAAAGH I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!! 

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Can't wait to hear all about it!!!!!


----------



## randomxx

I'm really excited as well tomorrow you'll be a MRS!!!! I hope everything runs smoothly and you have the most amazing day xxx


----------



## twiggy56

You prob wont have time to check this because....


ITS YOUR *WEDDING DAY* TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!

Ahhhhhhhh! So excited for you, you must be running around like a headless chicken (as am I in excitement for you right now :rofl:)

:bunny: :flasher: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance:


----------



## randomxx

its sooo exciting isn't it, if we are this excited about her wedding imagine how K must be feeling lol. :wacko::dance::headspin:


----------



## twiggy56

I know! Although im one of those people that even when in extreme excitement will still feel stressy :wacko: :dohh:

Cant wait to see her pics, im going to be stalking her fb all day just for a glimpse of her in the dress!!


----------



## randomxx

I won't be stressed at all though MrsSpunky probably will be lol. 

I know me to, soooo glad i have her on FB x


----------



## Twiglet

:dance: only 1 day to go! :dance:


----------



## booflebump

Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow lovely :hugs: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

thinking of you getting all excited...cant imagine how you must be feeling tonight!

aww im wishing everything is so perfect for you, despite those horrid folk trying to cause you stress....

:hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

thank you so much everyone. I'm on my shit phone and about to try and get some sleep but thanks for thinking of me. I'm really excited but really really nervous too. I'll try and get a pic on fb in the evening for you all :) night ladies and a huge massive thanks for all your support, advice and input the last few weeks xxxxxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks for the update chick!! We're all wishing you a great wedding day, enjoy every second...

tomorrow you will be a Missus!!!! :wohoo:

Sleep well my lovely! :friends:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Eeep, excited :D best get to bed so I'm nice and fresh for the morning lol!


----------



## Twiglet

Good luck for tomorrow chick!

Will be thinking of you and also so so so so excited for you! It'll be amazing :cloud9: 

All my love to you, R and Edward! :kiss:


----------



## randomxx

Todays the day when DAD becomes a MRS :haha:
:wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding:

Thanks for the update hunni, have a great day and can't wait to hear all about it. 

xxxx


----------



## KittenKat

Have a great day hun, can't wait to see photos


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Have a wonderful day honey - enjoy every moment! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## superbecks

Have a wonderful day xxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Today's the day sweetie, hope you have a wonderful day :flower: xxx


----------



## twiggy56

WEDDING DAY!!! :wohoo:

I really hope you're feeling amazing right now, but iv no need to hope you look amazing as I _*know*_ you will be :cloud9:

Soak up every last second of the day, take mental pictures and remember how you feel on this day...hope it is flawless and everything you've worked so hard to make it...

you deserve it luv, congratulations, happy wedding day!! :wedding: :flower:


----------



## teal

Hope you have a wonderful day! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Have an amazing day today! I cannot wait to see your pics, I will be stalking facebook like mad! xxxx


----------



## princessellie

it was a brilliant day, katy looked amazing and everything seemed to go well, we had to leave early cos leyla refused to nap in the day and so was a nightmare by the time the DJ had set up, katy had a good day though :D x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

There are two professional pics in girly sanc, and a fair few on FB by now :D 

Will pop a couple in here too :) 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs244.snc6/179274_484862570035_111699915035_6072375_5589633_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs745.ash1/163763_484336610035_111699915035_6063274_2820909_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs268.snc6/179638_10150365319285515_561760514_16903676_337122_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1368.snc4/164085_10150365317105515_561760514_16903590_3629728_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1395.snc4/164710_10150365331800515_561760514_16904053_924488_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs737.ash1/163042_10150367026270694_595485693_16897753_1503161_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs054.snc6/168461_10150367021600694_595485693_16897564_5474016_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs068.snc6/167826_10150365322070515_561760514_16903773_2478947_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs785.ash1/167584_10150367026135694_595485693_16897747_287792_n.jpg

Ended up with an overload sorry! x


----------



## booflebump

You looked stunning sweetheart, and so happy. R looks beyond chuffed with his gorgeous new wife xxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Love Edwards face in that one. He kept doing it everytime he saw my camera! X


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

He's trying to smile I think, it's his new photo face, cracks me up every time haha xx


----------



## Tiff

Oh my goodness, you looked like a princess!!! 

Soooo how was it? Dish! Dish!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I will give a super quick review now, then will type a proper one when I get back from my mini-moon :haha:

My came to mine at 8.20 to pick me up to go to the hotel to get ready. By the time I finished running arounmd grabbing stuff we got there at 9.40ish and arrived at the same time at the hairdressers and one of the other BM's. We all went up to the room, the morning was actually really chilled drinking champagne/bucks fizz and chatting while the BM's started getting their hair done. I had a shower and shaved my armpits and my legs haha. Then I got out the shower and started getting my hair done which took an hour. I then had a freak out doing my make up and restarted it 4 times :growlmad: but got there in the end. 

Then I came out and got into my dress. I was all ready and waiting to go, and waiting, and waiting. Then I was getting really annoyed because they weren't ringing to tell me to go down and the longer I stood there the more sick I felt. Then I went down, took a few photos and it was time to go. I took my grandads arm and off we went. I honestly didn't hear the music or see a single face at all. Then I saw R :cloud9: We did the legal vows with the readings in between and then we did our personalised vows :cry: I was crying then. Apparently so was everyone else. Even my grandad who is hard as nails haha. 

Then we signed the register and did some photos and then off we went. More photos and then we mingled for a bit and I desperately tried to get LO to sleep. Then we went and did the receiving line and had the speeches :) then sat down for the meal. I couldn't eat anything because I felt awful, dizzy and sick and just gross. After not being able to eat any starter or main I had enough and told my mum to come upstairs and get my bloody dress off so I could throw up. We went up to her room and I puked (nerves finally caught up with me) and felt a million times better, I actually enjoyed the day after that! We cut the cake and I gobbled down my dessert :haha: 

Then we went and got some more cool photos in the dark and said bye to a few people who couldn't stay for the evening. Then about 8.30ish maybe? we had our first dance and then the rest of the night was largely dancing and drinking (although I had 3 vodka and oranges and then got peed off I wasn't getting drunk so switched to water). Went to bed about 12.30 then it took me 20 minutes to get all the pins out my hair and my dress off lol. 

Think that's almost everything actually, so much for quick. x


----------



## twiggy56

aww im grinning like an idiot reading that!!

Sounds like it went without a hitch! The pics are amazing, you looked bloody amazing...

and lol at the puking, bet you im going to do it too!! :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

haha besides the puking that sounds like a lovely day!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I said it on FB hun and I'll say it again ... you looked absolutely amazing! :cloud9:

Congratulations, love your story :) xx


----------



## randomxx

You looked absolutely superb hunni. Sooo glad you had a perfect day, your pics are gorgeous. xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations! You looked Stunning Hun and all sounds perfect! I was the same at my meal :haha:


----------

